# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  КриптоПро

## YAYAM

*КриптоПро*


КриптоПро CSP — новое поколение криптопровайдера, развивающее три основные продуктовые линейки компании КриптоПро: КриптоПро CSP (классические токены и другие пассивные хранилища секретных ключей), КриптоПро ФКН CSP/Рутокен CSP (неизвлекаемыe ключи на токенах с защищенным обменом сообщениями) и КриптоПро DSS (ключи в облаке).


КриптоПро все версии

Лекарство
*Скрытый текст*
КриптоПро CSP 5.0
50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49 - Бессрочная, Клиент+Сервер+Winlogon

КриптоПро CSP 4.0
4040W-00000-0ZVEN-MB0CE-H1YTB - Бессрочная, Клиент+Сервер+Winlogon
4040V-Y3010-01C17-Q5YBH-PFB4G - Годовая
4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86 - Бессрочная

КриптоПро ФКН CSP 3.9
36360-E0000-09F6K-5A1RM-UFZ9X 

КриптоПро PDF 2.0
PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6

КриптоАРМ 5.2
TD5CH-QQGCG-GFTCF-FHKHH-HWVQT-MFCHJ-MTGQD

----------

Alex777dr (08.09.2022), denfreeman (22.09.2021), SevaKortin (11.05.2022)

----------


## красный перец

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP — новое поколение криптопровайдера, развивающее три основные продуктовые линейки компании КриптоПро: КриптоПро CSP (классические токены и другие пассивные хранилища секретных ключей), КриптоПро ФКН CSP/Рутокен CSP (неизвлекаемыe ключи на токенах с защищенным обменом сообщениями) и КриптоПро DSS (ключи в облаке).
> 
> 
> КриптоПро все версии
> 
> Лекарство
> ...


старая информация, не один из ключей не работает давно

----------

yurii_z (08.11.2021)

----------


## YAYAM

все работает лично пользуюсь по крайне мере 5 версией и убери ключи чтобы их не было видно !!! Нужно не трендить что там не работает, а скидывать рабочие ключи  которые мы будем добавлять в шапку.

P.S Модераторы. если тут такие есть.  Сделайте чтобы хозяин ветки мог редактировать свою шапку и вносить изменения, как на старом добром руборде.

----------


## красный перец

> все работает лично пользуюсь по крайне мере 5 версией и убери ключи чтобы их не было видно !!! Нужно не трендить что там не работает, а скидывать рабочие ключи  которые мы будем добавлять в шапку.
> 
> P.S Модераторы. если тут такие есть.  Сделайте чтобы хозяин ветки мог редактировать свою шапку и вносить изменения, как на старом добром руборде.


работает, только видимо с другими ключами, а эти ключи давно проверялись и сейчас, не один не сработал.в шапку вы будете добавлять в своем магазине, а это вам не магазин чтобы что-то добавлять

----------


## YAYAM

Значит прощай форум коль вы тут все такие умные!!! Вместо того чтобы поддержать начинания развития данного форум, вы наоборот отбивает любое желатин что то тут делать. 

 Вот вам на прощанье ключи. 

*Скрытый текст*
КриптоПро CSP 5.0
50500-00007-EZP59-NAPGQ-YGV49 - Бессрочная, Клиент+Сервер+Winlogon

КриптоПро CSP 4.0
4040W-00000-0ZVEN-MB0CE-H1YTB - Бессрочная, Клиент+Сервер+Winlogon
4040V-Y3010-01C17-Q5YBH-PFB4G - Годовая
4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86 - Бессрочная
4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45 - Бессрочная

КриптоПро CSP v.3.9 R2
3939P-K0005-8ZAC2-8WFEN-ZDVAX - Бессрочная, Клиент+Сервер+Winlogon
3939X-A0000-017KZ-DMUKV-YLBZ6 - ???
3939D-A0000-01WPL-UE68Y-MP9UB - Бессрочная
3939U-60000-0175M-Q5AEW-R2ZEN - ???
3939H-50000-01U8Y-8KBKH-EFYUC - Бессрочная
39395-T000P-TKAC2-TUZ4W-5WNXP
3939Q-W000A-HKAC2-HCKRN-V9GVC
3939P-K0005-8KAC2-8WE6V-CEPDD


КриптоПро CSP v.3.9
39392-C0000-012DL-6K90D-8NUH1 - Бессрочная

КриптоПро CSP v.3.6
3636G-P0000-01314-C67C2-TNL9L - Бессрочная
3636M-90000-01DN3-YCG2E-TGG0W - ???
36365-20000-01ZK0-V6YLT-W2EXZ - ???
3636F-W0000-015WM-2KBLF-59M0U - ???


КриптоПро CSP v.3.0
CP300-00000-00Y28-FE8NX-UDA00 - ???
CD13D-F2000-01MBK-QECWD-XBM0E - ???
CP300-00000-008DC-56PWX-V96U7 - ???

КриптоПро CSP v.2.0
FE10C48700  F980A5F4
4C5A89AE99  18327690 

КриптоПро Office Signature 1.0
05104-F0000-009KU-VYPF8-RWUUX - Бессрочная
05101-50000-00CD3-7HAPQ-PMFEB - Бессрочная

КриптоПро Office Signature 2.0
0520Z-U0000-0010X-G8C6T-RQAUL - ???

КриптоПро TSP Client ?.?
TA100-00000-00FP5-QEEN3-0M051 - ???

КриптоПро PDF v.2.0
PD20PP000VABAC2A9Q60CT5P1 - Бессрочная 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


# For Office Signature 2.0
# Product key: {F8DCE222-4388-468D-A174-97669AA8C3FF}
# Trial key:   {232B5FEB-32ED-4DD4-8442-2BF332658306}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@N04ZQNMU0W2TEF7KY0YGC6E0MMEZND7U
0520W-E000C-QVAC2-QVZFZ-Z1LKU
0520E-70007-40AC2-40PDG-F45DV
0520X-B000G-44AC2-44HD6-NLB73

# For Office Signature 1.0
# Product key: {8CFC80FA-6524-437E-854A-0AF1790FE280}
# Trial key:   {EC771014-A78A-41CE-B0EB-5D5B33595C83}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@N04ZQNMU0W2TEF7KY0YGC6E0MMEZND7U
0510P-P000V-A9AC2-A9ZHC-MLLUB
0510K-X000H-T4AC2-T4ER3-62KE9
05102-T000D-D7AC2-D7Z0W-WYXLE

# For OCSP Client 2.0
# Product key: SOFTWARE/Crypto Pro/OCSPAPI/2.0
# Trial key:   {FF144EF4-D14F-4C6D-B297-21E4663678B1}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@6E8V0033HTZ6UU9PHBV7YHEB9XVEK48W
0A20C-E0008-6NAC2-6N914-LM53B
0A201-B000F-0QAC2-0Q068-VMH47
0A20P-W000Y-HFAC2-HFDLB-E06B7

# For OCSP Client 1.0
# Product key: SOFTWARE/Crypto Pro/OCSPAPI
# Trial key:   {2BE5662D-0A5D-45BA-B896-794DE4DD844A}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@6E8V0033HTZ6UU9PHBV7YHEB9XVEK48W
0A10M-V000X-7FAC2-7F3TC-RR3C6
0A10R-G000T-33AC2-33N22-8AG1V
0A10C-Y000V-NQAC2-NQR1N-4RZ9R

# For OCSP Server
# Product key: {061EBE07-B821-4AE6-A9D2-343199B2FA8B}
# Trial key:   {AFC33692-B993-4326-8A60-808AAE67D2E8}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@PX2MXA3GG8XVHYE4EB5DHEFAEFVA4U4F
0C107-U000N-WZAC2-WZYX4-ZN8VP
0C10M-M000H-1WAC2-1WPVZ-HY5DV
0C10C-7000X-KXAC2-KXDYT-H6KV9

# For OCSP SDK
# Product key: {42AD319A-FC11-4593-8516-AD9DC7BCE01D}
# Trial key:   {64B4C84F-E7EE-4F9A-B9DA-020658EBCF2A}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@WGVU6CXQ9MK4QGQ8D547NEWTWK77460Y
0D10G-L000N-6VAC2-6VQNC-N9739
0D108-K000K-MQAC2-MQHUN-4WHZ0
0D10E-D0006-H0AC2-H0YLQ-Q5QFC

# For IPsec
# Product key: {B64F15DF-B037-4B8E-994A-8A7F16AE559D}
# Trial key:   {68CEEFA3-51D3-4C4F-84DE-9D4D87BF4E1C}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@Z405FE53TBCNW3AX72XW11ZKKFM3C91E
1P10T-T0009-EDAC2-EDYUT-3DKTK
1P10Z-R000E-LYAC2-LYR07-H1R82
1P10N-7000E-PCAC2-PCCKB-CCABX

# For CSP 3.6
# Product key: {54A08450-B343-40B0-924E-68F031450996}
# Trial key:   {39609410-04E2-4AFC-BCF8-34CA429798CF}
# Reset data:  0000000B1UBQ1BW9NE5RLVVZ9H2XHK2P5C82FFNZ727FZW8E2K  TMA0P1HTGCNNGB0
36360-0000N-2KAC2-2PGQ7-1DQWX
36360-0000F-AKAC2-APYTD-GA7PH
36360-0000P-WKAC2-WGMRR-9W611

# For CSP 0A? 3.6
# Product key: {E7A8D169-61E2-41B6-BE7D-FBADFD6D65AE}
36360-A000U-6KAC2-6TZMU-TZZMR
36360-A000U-UKAC2-UWNZY-87V2T
36360-A0008-KKAC2-K51W8-B0XTX

# For Gemalto CSP 3.6
# Product key: {943BB6AF-3021-48E8-B23D-C4EF1F0E4ED1}
36360-T000K-NKAC2-N7Y6R-F2ZBV
36360-T000Q-VKAC2-VG6GQ-E3KA6
36360-T0005-2KAC2-266NR-2WCTB

# For UEC CSP 3.6
# Product key: {188F4791-B9A8-4DBF-8D55-68042F74E9FC}
36360-U000X-LKAC2-LHKQD-PQ0X7
36360-U000X-ZKAC2-Z5CAX-H568H
36360-U000Z-NKAC2-N5263-9M2M9

# For Magistra CSP 3.6
# Product key: {8CBFA1BD-0151-4FBC-99AB-FBAAC4B4E09E}
36360-M000H-WKAC2-WT5MH-4FB79
36360-M000K-QKAC2-QEKME-9AG0Y
36360-M0002-FKAC2-FEZDR-29L07

# For ruToken CSP 3.6
# Product key: {BE3CE2FE-08AB-4711-93C2-26DFE2BD7273}
36360-R0003-8KAC2-87VWC-RFLMG
36360-R000M-MKAC2-M0E80-PQ56U
36360-R0009-CKAC2-C2GM5-V1R4M

# For eToken CSP 3.6
# Product key: {EFAFF4D1-B76E-4C0C-9B7F-0BDF00CD5AFC}
36360-E000Z-3KAC2-3K9D8-6C0P5
36360-E000N-3KAC2-3X62G-506G6
36360-E0006-BKAC2-BVXNN-B812W

# For CSP 3.9
# Product key: {39D25A86-A5E6-42FC-9C8F-EFA4C138B08C}
# Trial key:   {E1C6F5FD-77A1-4F3C-B53E-F2479EFC0FC8}
# Reset data:  0000000B1UBQ1BW9NE5RLVVZ9H2XHK2P5C82FFNZ727FZW8E2K  TMA0P1HTGCNNGB0
39395-T000P-TKAC2-TUZ4W-5WNXP
3939Q-W000A-HKAC2-HCKRN-V9GVC
3939P-K0005-8KAC2-8WE6V-CEPDD

# For CSP 4.0
# Product key: {407E5BA7-6406-40BF-A4DC-3654B8F584C1}
# Trial key:   {C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}
# Reset data:  0000000B1UBQ1BW9NE5RLVVZ9H2XHK2P5C82FFNZ727FZW8E2K  TMA0P1HTGCNNGB0
4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN
40403-D000Z-8KAC2-8QV3G-53VX4
4040U-M000Q-UKAC2-U6X29-W8T4G

# For CSP 3.9
# Product key: {38C0732A-2E38-4BF5-B673-57449DC80CA1}
# Trial key:   {4448EEC3-836F-4D11-B72D-839C5C79702C}
# Reset data:  0000000B1UBQ1BW9NE5RLVVZ9H2XHK2P5C82FFNZ727FZW8E2K  TMA0P1HTGCNNGB0
4039Q-Z000X-RKAC2-RL7TU-YYAMW
4039M-F000Q-GKAC2-G8F37-NPPQR
40395-40005-7KAC2-7M11F-F2FXQ

# For SSF
# Product key: {B494FFDD-E4D9-4484-8A17-3FC728C7A32F}
# Trial key:   {CA1B001E-6B16-4E11-8479-55D4A01DD804}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@6E8X777X9HZ6KDAERZV2D0QV4ALWNX4R
AF106-10007-FKAC2-FKQ1C-P8HTV
AF10H-4000H-KUAC2-KUA0Z-KNNVU
AF10H-Z000Y-W2AC2-W2ZTZ-NANBV

# For CSP 3.0
CD304-4000G-T7AC2-T781U-MB1TC
CD308-4000X-KPAC2-KP5F1-UZ8C7
CD309-70001-KUAC2-KU42Z-YDRZ7

# For DSS
D5105-C000L-0EAC2-0ETAB-9VFZG
D5104-R000E-UWAC2-UWV3T-XHEYY
D510B-H000V-8AAC2-8A4UN-4N98E

# For EFS 2.0
# Product key: {368F645E-3059-4DE5-B6D7-BCFE55A8032D}
# Trial key:   {DE4BF2E9-C129-4E88-85DB-4B7526844631}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@4N8WK5CF9QPU85MZ5WXHHX2ZDNCVZVGW
EF201-H000E-32AC2-321RV-5WH9Q
EF20V-10007-7UAC2-7UQNE-ZFN2Q
EF20D-E000U-WNAC2-WNH12-XYUHW

# For EFS 1.0
EF10U-90008-KGAC2-KGW59-07MCV
EF10M-M000Y-PXAC2-PXPC7-ANZQ7
EF10A-60004-C6AC2-C6V1M-08MLQ

# For EX?
EX100-G000Y-0EAC2-0E98R-LZR7R
EX108-C000U-43AC2-43UPV-8HPCG
EX105-Z0001-FPAC2-FPP0K-RA33U

# For .NET (serv)
# Product key: {F2F88A77-F7E6-4C9E-9C67-CB1855C62B45}
# Trial key:   {EB3462F5-EF6A-4C62-AEC2-6FB1E4AE1E15}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@AKEDHTNGM5X76TZ64AQ1W1LPN2NVAXY5
HH10T-C0004-FUAC2-FUYVU-6EUN0
HH108-K000D-YUAC2-YU827-VUC4E
HH10L-N000M-ELAC2-EL9NQ-P4FTK

# For Sig.Check.Service
# Product key: {BA4B3CCF-2558-4367-BAA4-D04B006A6BD1}
# Trial key:   {F81D7574-E7B6-42c3-9735-86F47AF5EE4E}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@UZRUX49H3F7A9YCGKRT07Z6X41URVUFY
NY10N-K000C-M1AC2-M1VLE-TFMWG
NY103-C0001-V8AC2-V8H4D-KF12H
NY10F-20003-3VAC2-3VYBT-C19GQ

# For Tool.CryptCP
# Product key: {23227C2E-F9E2-22E4-92C2-11215C328816}/ThreadingModel
# Trial key:   {EG1EBFG3-B399-22E2-9798-117119C1F6E3}
# Reset data:  hex:1e1c1d22191d1e191c1e00d16196d8ea76e0254bec5446  ec6cdb56f69670277f8a3a3123ec8d19f0ea60
P0107-M0008-UAAC2-UAXR5-3LZCH
P010N-A0007-Y6AC2-Y6Y81-9MX2Y
P010Y-P000Z-1UAC2-1U6KZ-QNT6X

# For PDF 1.6
# Product key: {85CE021C-3982-446B-91D0-47CCFFE1BE4D}
# Trial key:   {AC727718-838B-4C0C-976C-A34D432A0480}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@0PWA53P8DLG9P8VE2Z458K00ZQXH3Z1X
PD16L-B000X-EAAC2-EAERQ-RGP1M
PD161-D0009-AXAC2-AXFG8-4THF0
PD16W-A000E-9TAC2-9T2A0-ZTBVC

# For PDF 1.4
# Product key: {FEB8699B-98F0-4520-8253-95CD621B99BC}
# Trial key:   {03299E61-701D-488D-88E4-043A912790B9}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@0PWA53P8DLG9P8VE2Z458K00ZQXH3Z1X
PD14T-N0004-C1AC2-C1LUN-HH1EP
PD14T-N000D-2AAC2-2A1L4-QZR1X
PD14N-K0008-GWAC2-GWABB-6502M

# For Revocation.Prov 2.0
# Product key: SOFTWARE/Crypto Pro/RP/2.0
# Trial key:   {2459B744-3F27-4962-9AE2-E2C2FC07D893}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@CE5D1A9VRRHMY7CEF8PAB4CEGMA8HHT8
RP20T-Q0001-A5AC2-A5FKL-LYA2E
RP204-3000R-N9AC2-N9CN0-Q3XTW
RP201-0000B-C9AC2-C9EEL-L5X6N

# For Revocation.Prov 1.0
# Product key: SOFTWARE/Crypto Pro/RP
# Trial key:   {15C59642-589A-4B38-ABED-391C9823DF43}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@CE5D1A9VRRHMY7CEF8PAB4CEGMA8HHT8
RP10G-E0005-Q2AC2-Q209P-8MGT2
RP10C-T000X-X5AC2-X5DF5-UQHQ1
RP10Q-90003-2TAC2-2TD7C-78FXP

# For TSP Client 2.0
# Product key: SOFTWARE/Crypto Pro/TSPAPI/2.0
# Trial key:   {D7B0E69E-44C2-4526-A1F2-F9DB46EE4613}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@YWFLKLPYCWBF24AT1BGH5Y2FNWU827HM
TA20V-L0004-1CAC2-1CZ8F-YNT7Z
TA200-W0007-PHAC2-PHNM4-GEV4W
TA20G-7000Z-9NAC2-9NCFL-ZUAKT

# For TSP Client 1.0
# Product key: SOFTWARE/Crypto Pro/TSPAPI
# Trial key:   {A18E9B97-4A50-4748-BD7F-0C6B04A61D99}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@YWFLKLPYCWBF24AT1BGH5Y2FNWU827HM
TA10A-4000E-TQAC2-TQM4U-HM9UE
TA10T-K0001-ECAC2-ECDLH-H653P
TA10K-N000F-5VAC2-5V7LK-BRQ03

# For TSP SDK 1.0
# Product key: {E756B772-F853-46C7-ACA7-43082678DF96}
# Trial key:   {01764ACF-FDB2-4A4C-9EB3-8D1A860E8234}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@X8HF4H6WA4DP52KAETG9C7GNUHRD04G3
TD10W-00009-N3AC2-N3XYX-E1UBN
TD10B-0000B-0UAC2-0UZN4-1KA2D
TD105-Y0009-7HAC2-7HGH1-8MWM0

# For TSP Server 2.0
# Product key: {F0740A19-6AAC-46B2-8413-6AFF70562B2C}
# Trial key:   {E3F1AAD0-B7FC-48F7-8BBE-000095E3E11C}
# Reset data:  :<;<;@AC45VBWTR9PH5ZYUK7HPNG1NG8YA6VEV
TS20X-L000H-T4AC2-T4NU4-R3V6B
TS20B-B000G-8KAC2-8KCDE-LHQ6R
TS20G-1000L-Q6AC2-Q6HX8-2YPYG

# For WS
# Trial key:   {FA868689-9029-49D5-AF19-8185CE427ED0}
# Reset data:  0000000B1UBQ1BW9NE5RLVVZ9H2XHK2P5C82FFNZ727FZW8E2K  TMA0P1HTGCNNGB0
WS10N-R0006-84AC2-84RUE-0CD39
WS10Y-Y000A-1NAC2-1N3EU-X8LAV
WS10R-Y0003-KUAC2-KUUZN-FDCQV

----------

Alex777dr (08.09.2022), anri77 (18.08.2021), denfreeman (22.09.2021), JungleCat (30.06.2021), SaranaAB (12.05.2021)

----------


## красный перец

[QUOTE=YAYAM;629924]Значит прощай форум коль вы тут все такие умные!!! Вместо того чтобы поддержать начинания развития данного форум, вы наоборот отбивает любое желатин что то тут делать. 

 Вот вам на прощанье ключи. 


КриптоПро CSP 5.0
50500-00007-ЕZР59-NАРGQ-YGV49 - Бессрочная, Клиент+Сервер+Winlogon

КриптоПро CSP 4.0
4040W-00000-0ZVЕN-МВ0СЕ-Н1YТВ - Бессрочная, Клиент+Сервер+Winlogon
4040V-Y3010-01С17-Q5YВН-РFВ4G - Годовая
4040Y-Q0000-02Q6Т-NFYХ9-24Z86 - Бессрочная
4040W-20000-0168К-VQСQR-8ХН45 - Бессрочная

КриптоПро CSP v.3.9 R2
3939P-K0005-8ZAC2-8WFEN-ZDVAX - Бессрочная, Клиент+Сервер+Winlogon
3939X-A0000-017KZ-DMUKV-YLBZ6 - ???
3939D-A0000-01WPL-UE68Y-MP9UB - Бессрочная
3939U-60000-0175M-Q5AEW-R2ZEN - ???
3939H-50000-01U8Y-8KBKH-EFYUC - Бессрочная
39395-T000P-TKAC2-TUZ4W-5WNXP
3939Q-W000A-HKAC2-HCKRN-V9GVC
3939P-K0005-8KAC2-8WE6V-CEPDD


КриптоПро CSP v.3.9
39392-C0000-012DL-6K90D-8NUH1 - Бессрочная

КриптоПро CSP v.3.6
3636G-P0000-01314-C67C2-TNL9L - Бессрочная
3636M-90000-01DN3-YCG2E-TGG0W - ???
36365-20000-01ZK0-V6YLT-W2EXZ - ???
3636F-W0000-015WM-2KBLF-59M0U - ???


КриптоПро CSP v.3.0
CP300-00000-00Y28-FE8NX-UDA00 - ???
CD13D-F2000-01MBK-QECWD-XBM0E - ???
CP300-00000-008DC-56PWX-V96U7 - ???

КриптоПро Office Signature 1.0
05104-F0000-009КU-VYРF8-RWUUХ - Бессрочная
05101-50000-00СD3-7НАРQ-РМFЕВ - Бессрочная

КриптоПро Office Signature 2.0
0520Z-U0000-0010Х-G8С6Т-RQАUL - ???

КриптоПро TSP Client ?.?
ТА100-00000-00FР5-QЕЕN3-0М051 - ???

КриптоПро PDF v.2.0
РD20РР000VАВАС2А9Q60СТ5Р1 - Бессрочная 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


# For Office Signature 2.0
0520W-Е000С-QVАС2-QVZFZ-Z1LКU
0520Е-70007-40АС2-40РDG-F45DV
0520Х-В000G-44АС2-44НD6-NLВ73

# For Office Signature 1.0
0510P-P000V-A9AC2-A9ZHC-MLLUB
0510K-X000H-T4AC2-T4ER3-62KE9
05102-T000D-D7AC2-D7Z0W-WYXLE

# For OCSP Client 2.0
0А20С-Е0008-6NАС2-6N914-LМ53В
0А201-В000F-0QАС2-0Q068-VМН47
0А20Р-W000Y-НFАС2-НFDLВ-Е06В7

# For OCSP Client 1.0
0A10M-V000X-7FAC2-7F3TC-RR3C6
0A10R-G000T-33AC2-33N22-8AG1V
0A10C-Y000V-NQAC2-NQR1N-4RZ9R

# For OCSP Server
0С107-U000N-WZАС2-WZYХ4-ZN8VР
0С10М-М000Н-1WАС2-1WРVZ-НY5DV
0С10С-7000Х-КХАС2-КХDYТ-Н6КV9

# For OCSP SDK
0D10G-L000N-6VAC2-6VQNC-N9739
0D108-K000K-MQAC2-MQHUN-4WHZ0
0D10E-D0006-H0AC2-H0YLQ-Q5QFC

# For IPsec
1P10T-T0009-EDAC2-EDYUT-3DKTK
1P10Z-R000E-LYAC2-LYR07-H1R82
1P10N-7000E-PCAC2-PCCKB-CCABX

# For CSP 3.6
36360-0000N-2KAC2-2PGQ7-1DQWX
36360-0000F-AKAC2-APYTD-GA7PH
36360-0000P-WKAC2-WGMRR-9W611

# For CSP 0A? 3.6
36360-A000U-6KAC2-6TZMU-TZZMR
36360-A000U-UKAC2-UWNZY-87V2T
36360-A0008-KKAC2-K51W8-B0XTX

# For Gemalto CSP 3.6
36360-T000K-NKAC2-N7Y6R-F2ZBV
36360-T000Q-VKAC2-VG6GQ-E3KA6
36360-T0005-2KAC2-266NR-2WCTB

# For UEC CSP 3.6
36360-U000X-LKAC2-LHKQD-PQ0X7
36360-U000X-ZKAC2-Z5CAX-H568H
36360-U000Z-NKAC2-N5263-9M2M9

# For Magistra CSP 3.6
36360-M000H-WKAC2-WT5MH-4FB79
36360-M000K-QKAC2-QEKME-9AG0Y
36360-M0002-FKAC2-FEZDR-29L07

# For ruToken CSP 3.6
36360-R0003-8KAC2-87VWC-RFLMG
36360-R000M-MKAC2-M0E80-PQ56U
36360-R0009-CKAC2-C2GM5-V1R4M

# For eToken CSP 3.6
36360-E000Z-3KAC2-3K9D8-6C0P5
36360-E000N-3KAC2-3X62G-506G6
36360-E0006-BKAC2-BVXNN-B812W

# For CSP 3.9
39395-T000P-TKAC2-TUZ4W-5WNXP
3939Q-W000A-HKAC2-HCKRN-V9GVC
3939P-K0005-8KAC2-8WE6V-CEPDD

# For CSP 4.0
4040А-Q000К-9КАС2-9А6QR-6FСZN
40403-D000Z-8КАС2-8QV3G-53VХ4
4040U-М000Q-UКАС2-U6Х29-W8Т4G

# For CSP 3.9
4039Q-Z000Х-RКАС2-RL7ТU-YYАМW
4039М-F000Q-GКАС2-G8F37-NРРQR
40395-40005-7КАС2-7М11F-F2FХQ

# For SSF
AF106-10007-FKAC2-FKQ1C-P8HTV
AF10H-4000H-KUAC2-KUA0Z-KNNVU
AF10H-Z000Y-W2AC2-W2ZTZ-NANBV

# For CSP 3.0
CD304-4000G-T7AC2-T781U-MB1TC
CD308-4000X-KPAC2-KP5F1-UZ8C7
CD309-70001-KUAC2-KU42Z-YDRZ7

# For DSS
D5105-C000L-0EAC2-0ETAB-9VFZG
D5104-R000E-UWAC2-UWV3T-XHEYY
D510B-H000V-8AAC2-8A4UN-4N98E

# For EFS 2.0
EF201-H000E-32AC2-321RV-5WH9Q
EF20V-10007-7UAC2-7UQNE-ZFN2Q
EF20D-E000U-WNAC2-WNH12-XYUHW

# For EFS 1.0
EF10U-90008-KGAC2-KGW59-07MCV
EF10M-M000Y-PXAC2-PXPC7-ANZQ7
EF10A-60004-C6AC2-C6V1M-08MLQ

# For EX?
EX100-G000Y-0EAC2-0E98R-LZR7R
EX108-C000U-43AC2-43UPV-8HPCG
EX105-Z0001-FPAC2-FPP0K-RA33U

# For .NET (serv)
НН10Т-С0004-FUАС2-FUYVU-6ЕUN0
НН108-К000D-YUАС2-YU827-VUС4Е
НН10L-N000М-ЕLАС2-ЕL9NQ-Р4FТК

# For Sig.Check.Service
NY10N-K000C-M1AC2-M1VLE-TFMWG
NY103-C0001-V8AC2-V8H4D-KF12H
NY10F-20003-3VAC2-3VYBT-C19GQ

# For Tool.CryptCP
P0107-M0008-UAAC2-UAXR5-3LZCH
P010N-A0007-Y6AC2-Y6Y81-9MX2Y
P010Y-P000Z-1UAC2-1U6KZ-QNT6X

# For PDF 1.6
PD16L-B000X-EAAC2-EAERQ-RGP1M
PD161-D0009-AXAC2-AXFG8-4THF0
PD16W-A000E-9TAC2-9T2A0-ZTBVC

# For PDF 1.4
PD14T-N0004-C1AC2-C1LUN-HH1EP
PD14T-N000D-2AAC2-2A1L4-QZR1X
PD14N-K0008-GWAC2-GWABB-6502M

# For Revocation.Prov 2.0
RР20Т-Q0001-А5АС2-А5FКL-LYА2Е
RР204-3000R-N9АС2-N9СN0-Q3ХТW
RР201-0000В-С9АС2-С9ЕЕL-L5Х6N

# For Revocation.Prov 1.0
RP10G-E0005-Q2AC2-Q209P-8MGT2
RP10C-T000X-X5AC2-X5DF5-UQHQ1
RP10Q-90003-2TAC2-2TD7C-78FXP

# For TSP Client 2.0
ТА20V-L0004-1САС2-1СZ8F-YNТ7Z
ТА200-W0007-РНАС2-РНNМ4-GЕV4W
ТА20G-7000Z-9NАС2-9NСFL-ZUАКТ

# For TSP Client 1.0
TA10A-4000E-TQAC2-TQM4U-HM9UE
TA10T-K0001-ECAC2-ECDLH-H653P
TA10K-N000F-5VAC2-5V7LK-BRQ03

# For TSP SDK 1.0
TD10W-00009-N3AC2-N3XYX-E1UBN
TD10B-0000B-0UAC2-0UZN4-1KA2D
TD105-Y0009-7HAC2-7HGH1-8MWM0

# For TSP Server 2.0
ТS20Х-L000Н-Т4АС2-Т4NU4-R3V6В
ТS20В-В000G-8КАС2-8КСDЕ-LНQ6R
ТS20G-1000L-Q6АС2-Q6НХ8-2YРYG

# For WS
WS10N-R0006-84AC2-84RUE-0CD39
WS10Y-Y000A-1NAC2-1N3EU-X8LAV
WS10R-Y0003-KUAC2-KUUZN-FDCQV
Форум ваш давно уже лег, прежде, чем выкладывать какие-то блок-коды, поднимите глаза выше своих колен.и посмотрите, что они актуальны были на 21.03.2017 года, спустя пять лет не один из этих ключей не подойдет, структура программ обновляется, она не стоит на месте.тут даже развивать нечего, давным давно

----------

Alex777dr (08.09.2022), anri77 (18.08.2021), bas_tag (01.06.2021), IrinNN (09.07.2021), IT-Dream (14.07.2021), kolt79 (19.06.2021), Koshmarick-ru (10.06.2021), Raider112 (30.12.2022)

----------


## MаksXS

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо, серийный код для Крипто-про исправен и работает

----------


## ЛилияPиф

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


по многочисленным положительным отзывам, решила обратится за помощью и не пожалела. получила кулюч к криптопро 5,спасибо

----------


## IT-Dream

Ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0 работает. Большое спасибо!

----------

